# My latest project



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 11, 2007)

What ya all think of this new TOG 10" Slab with acrylic dividers.  This TOG Mold makes 12 bars of soap.  The bars are 3-3/8" long by 2-1/2" wide, by however thick or deep you want to pour your soap batter to; up to 2 inches deep, or cut each 2"deep bar in half for 24 bars that are 1" thick.  This mold has my liners in it too, just not pictured here.















Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks cool!
Can you put all of it in a low temp (170-180) oven?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

OH lawd Paul.. do I have to buy that too LOL!


----------



## Becky (Sep 12, 2007)

Paul, I think I'm in love!


----------



## Bret (Sep 12, 2007)

That looks neat! Now is it one liner, or an individual liner for each divided area?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 12, 2007)

Bret said:
			
		

> That looks neat! Now is it one liner, or an individual liner for each divided area?



There are 5 pieces that lock together to form the 12 bar divider.  Of course, my liners are included too, as well as a wood top.  The inside dementions are 10" by 10"  I will not have this item for sale until after my hospital stay and surgery recovery time,; around 3 or 4 weeks from now.

Irena;
I have not CPOP in this TOG Mold yet, so I don't know.    I would doubt it is safe in the oven, as other acrylic molds are not either.  With my wood being so thick, with the liners adding insulation factors, and with my solid wood, tight fitting top, you should get a full gel every time.  I have tried it only once, and got a fast gel within 1:45 minutes, then removed top to help cool faster.  Removing the dividers and having the bars perfectly rectangular, was just too cool.  I swirl in the slab first, then insert my dividers straight into the soap batter...wala, done!

Paul....


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 12, 2007)

That makes sense Paul; thanks!

Irena


----------



## motherhues (Sep 17, 2007)

wowwwww... that is really, really neat!    I love your soap cutter and went to check it out on etsy.  I saw that you were going in for surgery and I wish you all the best.


----------

